# Vine Inlay?



## piranha (Dec 11, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a fellow Canadian who does Vine Inlays? Im looking to have my Ibanez RG 560 inlayed like the white gem Steve Via uses.

I'm in Alberta but it doesn't matter where I get it done.

Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

My guess is by the time you've paid for that kind of work you could have just snagged a used vine-inlaid JEM.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

your looking for a tree of life board or inlay they should have both
http://cgi.ebay.ca/IBANEZ-FINGERBOA...QihZ011QQcategoryZ621QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I recommend playing one before you spend money on it. I find I can't tell where the he11 I am because there's no spaces between the inlays.

I love the look, but functionally it's no good for me. As a guitarist who tries to sing (or is it the other way around) I need to be able to make jumps on the neck with a quick glance at the neck so I need clear indicators. Some people play necks with no inlays at all. I would struggle on such a neck.


Just a thought.


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

Actually, if you look carefully at a JEM, the pattern that the leaves are inlaid puts them on the 1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, 9th, 12th, 15th, 17th, 19th, 21st, and 24th frets. The in-between frets just have vine on them and some smaller ornamentation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Harvest said:


> Actually, if you look carefully at a JEM, the pattern that the leaves are inlaid puts them on the 1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, 9th, 12th, 15th, 17th, 19th, 21st, and 24th frets. The in-between frets just have vine on them and some smaller ornamentation.



LOL, that's not good enough for me. When you're singing lead vox all night, you often only have a split second to look down and make a positional jump on the neck.

With vine inlays I can barely do that while sitting down in a music store, let alone in the middle of "Free Ride".


I need either nice big bright dots or blocks / trapezoids.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I once had a B.C. Rich acoustic that I bought at Gary Holmes Music Centre, (remember him????) that had LED lighting on the edge of the fret board. That would help you, wouldn't it?


Yup I bought a few things at Gary's store in West Brant. I think I bought a Peavey Mace there.

Leds would be nice actually, but as long as the dots aren't too dull I'm ok. I like the shark fins on my Jackson.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

This guy does the best.

It'll cost more than the guitar though. Maybe.

http://www.bordeauxinlay.com/review.htm


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> This guy does the best.
> 
> It'll cost more than the guitar though. Maybe.
> 
> http://www.bordeauxinlay.com/review.htm


Beautiful work for sure. 

And I suspect you're right about the price.


----------

